# Soldier’s love letters an Internet sensation - Globe and Mail



## dimsum (18 Jul 2012)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/british-columbia/article4424488.ece

The first thought I had was "great, thanks for making all other deployed and dating/married members seem like total jerks."  

But I kid...good on him for a) doing it and b) managing to keep it a secret until he deployed.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jul 2012)

I wonder how many of the letters include apologies for having gotten married in Meaford.    ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of the letters include apologies for having gotten married in Meaford.    ;D



Bottom line of all 241 of them.  >


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks for setting the bar so high...

Whatever happened to see you when I see you?  ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Sep 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Thanks for setting the bar so high...


No kidding.  My weekly phone call or email seems so little now.  THANKS!

Seriously though, that is pretty awesome.


----------

